# VPN.sh Launching New VPN brand FixedRoute



## drmike (Sep 24, 2014)

VPN.sh, the low cost VPN provider seen around here, and documented over time to have gone MIA, wonky, etc. is cooking up a new VPN brand:

FixedRoute.

http://fixedroute.com/

The website is pretty and the launch is October 1.

The FixedRoute VPN service will be available in New York and Seattle and customers receive a static IP.

Pricing looks like at full face rate $5 a month for 3 concurrent connections.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 24, 2014)

That's nice and all, but they already had a brand and a service with a following. Why abandon one ship to build another? Plug the holes in the old one and bucket the water out seems more reasonable.

I liked vpn.sh, I'd rather see it get fixed but I'm sure it was considered and that they have their own reasoning for going the route of a new brand. Either way, I wish them luck.


----------



## danni (Sep 24, 2014)

I closed my account with vpn.sh after they continuesly failed to reply to tickets and servers were down.

Will NOT be using their new brand


----------



## rds100 (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably the problems with the old brand are unsolvable and they want to get rid of it.

The new brand with the static IPs and the higher price should attract much less abuse. It's targeting different market, of those who don't know how to / can't be bothered to rent a cheap VPS and setup OpenVPN themselves.


----------



## sv01 (Sep 24, 2014)

I feel you. Avoid them at any cost.



danni said:


> I closed my account with vpn.sh after they continuesly failed to reply to tickets and servers were down.
> 
> Will NOT be using their new brand


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 24, 2014)

I do recall getting e-mails constantly from them about issues with Abusers. 

Before they didn't have much monitoring on, but as time went on more and more measures were place and then Liam just disappeared. 

Who knows.  I hope he won't pull the same things.  It's just disheartening sometimes.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 24, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Probably the problems with the old brand are unsolvable and they want to get rid of it.
> 
> The new brand with the static IPs and the higher price should attract much less abuse.


The biggest problem the old brand faced will also be faced by the new service: if you want to run a business (as opposed to having a hobby) you need to devote your full energy to it and you need to make the business one of your top priorities in life.  I really didn't didn't feel the business was one of the owner's top priorities which is one of the reasons I canceled less than half way through my 1 year term.



> At VPN.sh we've recently been informed by PayPal that they no longer wish to work with us...bla bla bla...
> 
> ...We're also in the process of implementing a new support team, so support tickets may have slow response times until the new team is fully implemented by the end of the month. For urgent queries, please email me on xxxx.xxxx - please note that my response times may take a day or two *as I'm on vacation for the next week.*


If my business had been in the midst of a crisis (for months) I would have postponed the vacation....


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, that's the difference between a business and a hobby.


----------



## VPN.SH (Sep 24, 2014)

Just to clarify, FixedRoute isn't a replacement for VPN.SH, they'll both run as separate entities.


I'll edit this post shortly with a full response regarding FixedRoute and what we plan to do.


----------



## H4G (Sep 24, 2014)

So they have testimonials from customers prior to launch? How nice.


----------



## VPN.SH (Sep 24, 2014)

H4G said:


> So they have testimonials from customers prior to launch? How nice.


We weren't expecting any links to the main site to be visited just yet. The testimonials section is just filler text until we launch .


----------



## Amitz (Sep 24, 2014)

Fix your other shit first. This is ridiculous!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 24, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Fix your other shit first. This is ridiculous!


They're busy concentrating on gathering ARIN IPs:

http://whois.arin.net/rest/org/SL-379/nets


----------



## VPN.SH (Sep 24, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Fix your other shit first. This is ridiculous!


This is a part of fixing everything else. We had a load of dedicated IP clients who we had to cater for, and so we've transitioned them over to a separate brand to allow for easier management over the normal service at VPN.SH.

Please understand that this is actually to _help_ the situation at VPN.SH.

Most dedicated IP clients have now been migrated over, and we're going to be having a clean up of VPN.SH next week to ensure that the service is up to what should be expected.


----------



## Kris (Sep 25, 2014)

liamwithers said:


> This is a part of fixing everything else. We had a load of dedicated IP clients who we had to cater for, and so we've transitioned them over to a separate brand to allow for easier management over the normal service at VPN.SH.
> 
> Please understand that this is actually to _help_ the situation at VPN.SH.
> 
> Most dedicated IP clients have now been migrated over, and we're going to be having a clean up of VPN.SH next week to ensure that the service is up to what should be expected.



CC will have v6 before you fix the service properly.

Really cute and all, but been hearing this for months. I remember the time things weren't fixed because of a car park fire. 

BTW, If you don't expect links to be followed, don't mass mail the URL out. 

Really don't want to laugh at the absurdity of all of this, but you're making it pretty damn hard not to. As for the IP hoarding, you sicken me.


----------



## drmike (Sep 25, 2014)

^--- What can I say other than I too really expected a cleanup of vpn.sh along the way.  There have been major issues and major long spans of no replies from ownership.   

Often right after all that I'd see some limited offer buy now promo thing and would mumble to myself "OH GREAT, f#@king a$hsole..." <--- or something like that.  For the next 20 customers, SUPA SPE-SHALL JUST FOR YOU!  BUY NOW before the price goes up. BUY BUY BUY!

There is a market for VPN.sh and the new company, but lots of people in the trenches already tried and won't be buying again.  Short sighted approach / experiment.


----------



## zed (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope nobody links this new endeavor to that LET thread about vpn.sh where you pop in every 2-3 months and say "OK ALL FIXED REAL SOON THIS TIME FOR REALS PROMISE", cuz while it's funny as shit, it probably won't help the new brand.


----------



## VPN.SH (Sep 25, 2014)

Kris said:


> CC will have v6 before you fix the service properly.
> 
> Really cute and all, but been hearing this for months. I remember the time things weren't fixed because of a car park fire.
> 
> ...


The issue with the fire caused some delays in progress with some locations (which was made once I was able to get back to a PC). Not quite sure how I'd be able to continue progress as planned on an evening when I'm unable to return home. Either way, you can take my word for the service undergoing progress as of next week or not. I'm well aware that actions speak louder than words.



drmike said:


> ^--- What can I say other than I too really expected a cleanup of vpn.sh along the way.  There have been major issues and major long spans of no replies from ownership.
> 
> Often right after all that I'd see some limited offer buy now promo thing and would mumble to myself "OH GREAT, f#@king a$hsole..." <--- or something like that.  For the next 20 customers, SUPA SPE-SHALL JUST FOR YOU!  BUY NOW before the price goes up. BUY BUY BUY!
> 
> There is a market for VPN.sh and the new company, but lots of people in the trenches already tried and won't be buying again.  Short sighted approach / experiment.


The cleanup is going to be happening. I'm sure there are people who are disappointed and aren't willing to give the new service a go, but on the other hand, it's part of the process to get everything resolved, and actually looks to be going very well thus far (everybody who has been migrated seems to be getting on just fine).



zed said:


> I hope nobody links this new endeavor to that LET thread about vpn.sh where you pop in every 2-3 months and say "OK ALL FIXED REAL SOON THIS TIME FOR REALS PROMISE", cuz while it's funny as shit, it probably won't help the new brand.


This is about the new brand, and whilst there have been issues at VPN.sh (which I've learned from, and planned accordingly with this service), so long as the new service runs nicely, I don't see the issue.

If anybody wishes to discuss the issues at VPN.sh, feel free to contact me via PM and I'll get back to you.


----------



## VPN.SH (Oct 8, 2014)

We're now fully live . All orders etc. thus far have been fulfilled and things are looking good for FixedRoute.

VPN.SH is near completion for having things up and running again - just a case of switching over IP's.


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2014)

Natives are restless over there ---> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/22638/vpn-sh-not-well/p5

Is VPN.sh going to clean things up and get running right or what?

Namely:


 




> theqkash Member
> 
> 
> 4:20PM edited 4:20PM
> ...


----------



## RLT (Oct 26, 2014)

Isn't 807 a latency issue between the user and the vpn? Either that or the vpn is at capacity.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> Natives are restless over there ---> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/22638/vpn-sh-not-well/p5
> 
> Is VPN.sh going to clean things up and get running right or what?




At least "their" email seems to be working OK so they were able to send out a couple of advertising emails this month with an unsubscribe link that didn't work.  Reminds me of Fapozi, spam for new sales while ignoring long existing problems.


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> At least "their" email seems to be working OK so they were able to send out a couple of advertising emails this month with an unsubscribe link that didn't work.  Reminds me of Fapozi, spam for new sales while ignoring long existing problems.



There's far too much of this marketing to new customers and remarketing to customers lost.

In this industry, where folks are running companies with mass outages and often week delays in support matters, you have to be a pretty big a--hole to go dinging those former customers with email spam.  I call it spam because most of these companies don't even adhere to unsubscribe requests and are insane in that they have pissed customers who bailed and were loud about it in ticketing, yet the remarketing to them.  Stupid, unsubscribe folks you empty tits.

It's no big secret GENIUSES why customers flee low cost companies like this.  It wasn't because of your insane unbeatable prices.  No, rather, it was your inability to deliver product and to provide support as expected.  The insane part, companies like this beat themselves.  Guys simply too out of their league to run such or they just don't give a flying f---.  



> Fantastic Support
> 
> Our support is available at any time, and we aim to resolve any issues you may have. We want you to love your VPN as much as we do, and our support contributes to that experience.


^---- (from vpn.sh website)

More of the same old snake oil sales shit.  Get some f--king integrity already mate and cut the posture and podium speeches --- "We'll fix it soon, coming soon, new stuff, faster, better, cheaper" ... instead get a clue, quit ripping folks even if for $14 or $8 or whatever the latest price crumbling is to rope-a-dope in is.

Meh, and don't get me started on the other low cost VPS services that are buyer beware - no support, community support, etc.   As if the community all has root access to the node to fix things for the other customers or something.

Only in the sLowEnd....


----------

